# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Avoir des poules et des cochons d'inde ou lapin dans le même enclos

## Lapinesque

Salut tout le monde !

Chez moi on est en mode construction de poulailler. On se prend la tête pour que tout soit bien "étanche" au niveau de l'enclos pour la nuit, et que ça soit spacieux et confortable. J'avais l'idée d'y mettre 3 poules naines et 2 oies une fois que ça serait terminé, ou alors 3 poules naines et des oiseaux qui ne peuvent plus voler comme des pigeons, ou 3 poules naines et peut être des cochons d'indes adoptés ou en famille d'accueil, voire un lapin grande taille, je ne sais pas.

Que pensez vous de ces duos, en particulier poules/cochons d'inde ou poules/lapins ? Evidement ils auraient chacun une nourriture adapté, et un abri adapté. L'enclos sera grand, je préfère y avoir peu d'animaux pour être sûre de leur qualité de vie.

Si je ne reste que sur l'option poules, que pensez vous du nombre de poules (pour leur vie sociale) ? Je peux en prendre plus et laisser l'enclos ouvert la journée pour qu'elles se baladent sur le terrain.

L'enclos serait ouvert ou fermé selon ce qu'il y a dedans.  L'enclos fera environ 25m x 7m

Merci pour vos conseils ^^ !

----------


## armandine

Je pense que poule/cochons d'inde ou lapins, ce n'est pas une bonne idée du tout. Tout d'abord, les poules risquent de faire du mal aux autres animaux. 
Au niveau de l'hygiène ce n'est pas cela du tout non plus. Les lapins et les cochons d'inde ont besoin de beaucoup de foin, du foin où ils peuvent se mettre dessus et du foin non souillé par les déjections pour manger. Les poules vont tout retourner pour trouver des petits trucs à manger et vont faire caca dessus. En bref, les cochons d'inde et les lapins vont être constamment génés par les volatiles. Ils ne seront pas sécurisés non plus car les poules font beaucoup de mouvements également.
Et en plus, on ne met pas des cochons d'inde et des lapins ensemble. Pour plus d'infos, il y a un site très bien sur les cochons d'inde qui s'appelle "aventurecobaye" et qui pourra te donner pleins de conseils sérieux et responsables. Et pour les lapins, il y a le site "marguerite" (mais je ne sais pas si c'est l'intitulé exact) où tu pourras avoir pleins de renseignements très utiles sur les lapins. 
Tu pourrais également leur poser cette question.

----------


## cabepapsa69

Oui je pense aussi que les duos poules/cobayes ou poules/lapins ne sont pas forcément top pour les lapins et cochons d'inde, car les poules risqueraient de leur faire mal (avec leur bec par ex) ou comme a dit armandine de 'souiller' et envahir leur espace de vie vu que ces petits animaux sont de nature beaucoup plus propre que les poules  ::  Le site exact est "marguerite & cie", et leurs conseils sont effectivement vraiment bien  :Smile:

----------


## Lapinesque

J''y avais pensé effectivement, je pensais que tout était une proportion d'espace. 
Là l'enclos fera environ 25m x 7m.
C'est vrai ça parait plus prudent de ne pas mélanger les espèces  ::

----------


## zark

Il me semble que quelqu'un sur le forum avait posé la même question..
Les réponses ont été les mêmes. Poules avec cochons d'inde et/ou lapin à déconseiller.

----------

